# Prediabetes vs Other Abnormal Glucose



## LKaf7 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello,

Could someone please explain to me the difference between R73.03 (Prediabetes) and R73.09 (other abnormal glucose). In the past before the Prediabetes code came out in ICD10, providers were using R73.09 for glucose tests and finger stick. Now they are using R73.03 and we are getting denials because this is not a covered DX per the NCD from CMS. I am trying to get some more information because I do not think our providers are using this Prediabetes code correctly. 

Thank you!


----------

